# Orvis Fly Fishing Podcasts



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I stumbled across these looking for something to listen to on road trips.

They're pretty good, cover a variety of topics.

As you can imagine they cover mostly freshwater topics, but there's a fair amount of saltwater coverage as well.

http://www.orvis.com/s/fly-fishing-guide-podcasts/4047


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I download & listen to them every time Tom has a new one. They also have some very good videos as well. Orvis has an smartphone app that you can use to listen. The app is $10, but you immediately get the money back with your next online purchase from them.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Not bad*

I used to look at their stuff on line when I first got serious about saltwater fly fishing. There is some very good information to be had for free. The gentleman featured are pleasant to listen to


----------

